# Cheapest Way to Purchase Love Bracelet



## avuman

Hi All, this is my first post here. I did some searching on this topic in the forum, and couldn't get a recent answer on it. My wife has been wanting the Love bracelet for a few years now, and I haven't been able to justify getting that expensive of jewelry...until now. 

I'm from the United States, and I'm trying to escape the retail cost of the bracelet, and any sales taxes if possible. Are there any ways I could possibly save on those costs?

Second question - I've seen a few people talking about buying from the Heathrow airport, and I'm wondering how that would work. We're flying from Heathrow to Los Angeles Airport in May, and was thinking about picking up the bracelet then. Would it be possible?

Sorry for the noob questions. Thanks.


----------



## KSweet101

Hi there!

Sad news, there is no cheap way or loophole to buy such an expensive bracelet.

The only way to avoid sales tax is to not live in a state that has a Cartier boutique and purchase online. And technically even then you're supposed to declare it and pay the sales tax you owe your state  I was able to purchase online and not pay the sales tax but paying the tax would not have deterred me. Yes it's another couple hundred dollars but you've already justified the several thousand dollar bracelet, so...haha!

You could always shop around for a "pre-loved" Love bracelet but with that always comes the thought in the back of your mind that it COULD be a fake....just look at all the posts and threads on this forum of people worrying themselves sick over paying thousands of dollars for something potentially fake. Used they are often basically just as expensive as new because they hold their value well. Honestly it's best to just bite the bullet and buy it directly from Cartier if you've come this far.

I can't answer the Heathrow question because I've never been and I don't know how that works based on what terminal you're on/the timing! I've always been curious actually.

EDIT: Maybe see if she'd consider the newer, "small" size Cartier love bracelet. It's a little more than half as wide as the original, and for yellow or rose gold comes in at 4,050USD rather than 6,300USD. That's what I did because I liked the daintier style anyway, and it looks just about the same as the original, especially if you have very slim wrists like I do. Plus, I'm not made of money and yes please to a 2 thousand dollar savings haha!


----------



## mmgoodies

The exchange rate was very favourable a few years before, now it doesn't make too much difference.


----------



## GucciObsessed

I just purchased my second love bracelet in the Cayman Islands from Kirk Freeport which is an authorized Cartier dealer. The discount is 5% and no tax. So effectively saving me 12% off the cost. The YG was a hair under $6000.


----------



## kate2828

I wanted to add that if you go reseller route you may want to consider a jewelry store that sells on eBay with excellent ratings. I actually sold a love cuff to one of these stores. This one was very particular too; they wanted the receipt and papers. Good thing I keep everything! TBH the bracelet is beautiful but you’re really paying a premium for the name. I plan to buy another bangle or juste and this time l plan to buy through the jeweler. The thin love is darling but if your wife is lusting after the love get her the original. The thin IMO really only looks good stacked. Best of luck!


----------



## cozystitches

kate2828 said:


> I wanted to add that if you go reseller route you may want to consider a jewelry store that sells on eBay with excellent ratings. I actually sold a love cuff to one of these stores. This one was very particular too; they wanted the receipt and papers. Good thing I keep everything! TBH the bracelet is beautiful but you’re really paying a premium for the name. I plan to buy another bangle or juste and this time l plan to buy through the jeweler. The thin love is darling but if your wife is lusting after the love get her the original. The thin IMO really only looks good stacked. Best of luck!


Can you share the seller?  I'm wanting one of these bracelets, but the price is crazy!  I've looked on eBay, but am concerned w/the fakes.


----------



## Pgirl2016

In australia the price is $8800 and 10% tax back so comes to $8000 Australian dollars which is equivalent of around $6340 US (Need to add a conversion and transaction fee maybe 3-3.5%) is that cheaper than buying in the US? I think the Australian prices are quite compared to Europe and Asian countries but haven’t compared to US


----------



## Ilovetandco

KSweet101 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Sad news, there is no cheap way or loophole to buy such an expensive bracelet.
> 
> The only way to avoid sales tax is to not live in a state that has a Cartier boutique and purchase online. And technically even then you're supposed to declare it and pay the sales tax you owe your state  I was able to purchase online and not pay the sales tax but paying the tax would not have deterred me. Yes it's another couple hundred dollars but you've already justified the several thousand dollar bracelet, so...haha!
> 
> You could always shop around for a "pre-loved" Love bracelet but with that always comes the thought in the back of your mind that it COULD be a fake....just look at all the posts and threads on this forum of people worrying themselves sick over paying thousands of dollars for something potentially fake. Used they are often basically just as expensive as new because they hold their value well. Honestly it's best to just bite the bullet and buy it directly from Cartier if you've come this far.
> 
> I can't answer the Heathrow question because I've never been and I don't know how that works based on what terminal you're on/the timing! I've always been curious actually.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe see if she'd consider the newer, "small" size Cartier love bracelet. It's a little more than half as wide as the original, and for yellow or rose gold comes in at 4,050USD rather than 6,300USD. That's what I did because I liked the daintier style anyway, and it looks just about the same as the original, especially if you have very slim wrists like I do. Plus, I'm not made of money and yes please to a 2 thousand dollar savings haha!


This. I debated pre owned but I don't always want to doubt authenticity and really pre loved aren't that much less anyway


----------



## ani108

A few things about purchasing from the UK:

1) If you are not a resident of the UK are purchasing a Cartier piece or anything with VAT (Value Added Tax) attached to it, you are able to claim the tax back at the airport before you leave the country and get your money back.

2) When you buy directly from the airport, it is already priced without the tax (that is what duty free shopping is), so essentially it is not cheaper than buying it from within the UK since you can claim the tax back (they give you cash immediately or back on your card) if you aren't a resident, but it is cheaper than buying it in other countries...until recently...read below.

3) Cartier has caught on to people buying for much less in the UK by claiming tax back and have raised their prices.

In February of 2017, I purchased a Juste Un Clou bracelet from the Cartier boutique in the UK. It was priced at the time at *£5450 ($7600)*. When I claimed tax back, I got around $1100 back. This made the price of the Juste Un Clou $6500, approximately saving me $800 since *the price in the USA would be around $7300 with tax.*

If you look at the price on Cartier.co.uk today, you will the price of the JUC to £6050, a whopping $1000 increase from last year. At this point, if I bought the JUC from the UK at *£6050 (approx. $8500)*, my tax back would have been £858 (approx. $1200), *making the price of the piece $7300, exactly as it would cost in the USA.* 

Essentially, Cartier is more expensive in the UK for the residents because they poor people have to pay $8500 now, since only foreigners can claim tax back, but Cartier purchases in the UK are usually made by nonresidents looking to save. 

The airport also doesn't have many pieces in stock, so you would need to call/email 2-3 weeks in advance with the exact size and possibly a deposit to have it there for you to pick it up...

It is not worth getting it at the airport anymore. I suggest getting it in the city you live in the states, or the in the closest city with a Cartier boutique near you. The Love bracelet will be around $6800 here, but you get to establish a connection with an associate, which will come in handy if you need cleaning kits, want help with exchanging an item or just want to explore the store with someone knowledgeable and friendly.

Your piece and purchase will be in the system if you buy it in America, but won't if you buy it abroad. If you buy from another country, some associates don't really give you face here if you need anything (as much as they would had you bought it from them, at least) since you aren't in the system.

Lengthy post but I hope it helps. 

It is worth it, these pieces last forever and if ever you need to sell it you will get almost all, if not more of your money back. You can't say that for many other things you buy, Cartier is an investment. Plus she will always think of you and it'll make her happy.


----------



## mistikat

The point people seem to fail to mention about duty free purchases is that you don't pay duty abroad because there is an assumption you will declare the item and then pay whatever duty your country assesses. It's to prevent double taxation, not to provide you with cheap items. It's not like a "get out of jail free" card where you "save money." You only save money if you cheat on declaring or declare and are not assessed.


----------



## smile4me6

I had no issues purchasing preloved.  I purchased one from Ann’s Fabulous finds and one from Yoogis closet.  2 very reputable online consignment stores. Both were $2000 below retail and looked new.  Came with everything that you would get from the boutique. I also have one from the boutique.


----------



## kate2828

One thing to add on buying preloved - often times resellers will polish the love bangle so it looks brand new. This does rub off some of the good but personally I  don’t think this is a big deal. Some are very particular about this because the edges can get rounded after a polishing. The most important thing to me are the receipt and papers.


----------



## avuman

Thanks for all of the feedback everyone! I hadn't realized so many people responded. This is a great community.

Anyways, it sounds like buying in the UK won't be too advantageous in terms of pricing. And unfortunately, my wife is slightly lame on the idea of buying it pre-loved. Alternatively, would any of you know if the bracelet would be cheaper if we bought it in Paris or France in general? We'll be there for a day, so just thought I'd ask.

Thanks again all.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Pgirl2016 said:


> In australia the price is $8800 and 10% tax back so comes to $8000 Australian dollars which is equivalent of around $6340 US (Need to add a conversion and transaction fee maybe 3-3.5%) is that cheaper than buying in the US? I think the Australian prices are quite compared to Europe and Asian countries but haven’t compared to US



My loves were $6,300 USD each pre-tax.  $6,700 each after tax.


----------



## js2367

Has anyone shopped at Cartier Heathrow lately? They used to show the prices online, but not anymore. This may be the last place where the discount exists. But yes, with the strengthening Euro over the last year, the savings of buying in France (even after VAT refund) has been reduced to about null. When EURUSD was at 1.08-1.09 or so, the savings all in was about 15%. Now it's 1.2+, taking the savings essentially to ~1-3% max.


----------



## hoot

GucciObsessed said:


> I just purchased my second love bracelet in the Cayman Islands from Kirk Freeport which is an authorized Cartier dealer. The discount is 5% and no tax. So effectively saving me 12% off the cost. The YG was a hair under $6000.


But did you have to pay a tax once you declared it going back to the United States?

I'm currently in Cayman and I think with 5% off and then an added approx 5% when I declare, I'm even. No better off buying it from here. Please tell me if I'm wrong. Thanks!


----------



## mrsdjx

I bought mine in Melbourne tax free and declared it when returning home to New Zealand, they did not charge me NZ tax. From memory some things are exempt from tax in this situation like personal items, jewellery etc. Other things are not exempt, I can't remember exactly what but I think things like cell phones and other goods.


----------



## Rahim Noorani

Recently was in a similar position and actually went out and calculated the price for Love Bracelet in a variety of different countries, taking into account VAT/currency exchange. Let me know what you guys think! Turns out Brazil is way cheaper than any other country. (As a US buyer, I would have to also pay for taxes which are not accounted for here, since they vary state by state)


----------



## avuman

Wow! That's incredibly useful data gathering you did Rahim! Thanks so much for doing that, and sharing your information with us. Looks like I might have to make a trip to Brazil or Hong Kong soon...


----------



## esm_

http://www.cartier.com.br/pt-br/col...ve/pulseiras-love/b6035517-pulseira-love.html

Brazil ---> Love bracelet (Yellow Gold) = R$ 29,600.   
1.00 $  = 3.578997 R$
so,
Brazil ---> Love bracelet (Yellow Gold) = $ 7,674.36 (_versus_ $6,300 -  United States).

I can't see how it could be cheaper...


----------



## esm_

esm_ said:


> http://www.cartier.com.br/pt-br/coleções/joalheria/coleções/love/pulseiras-love/b6035517-pulseira-love.html
> 
> Brazil ---> Love bracelet (Yellow Gold) = R$ 29,600.
> 1.00 $  = 3.578997 R$
> so,
> Brazil ---> Love bracelet (Yellow Gold) = $ 7,674.36 (_versus_ $6,300 -  United States).
> 
> I can't see how it could be cheaper...



Ops:  3.*8*578997 R$


----------



## lovingit74

A jeweler told me that these bracelet used to cost $1800 usd before the celebs made it popular and increased the price.  Is that true?  Was that like ten years ago?


----------



## simpleplan

I’d recommended getting the cuff if you buy used. You’ll never know the condition of the screw system on a usedfull bracelet.


----------



## simpleplan

lovingit74 said:


> A jeweler told me that these bracelet used to cost $1800 usd before the celebs made it popular and increased the price.  Is that true?  Was that like ten years ago?


Regardless of who wears these, they will appreciate in value as the years progress, like Tiffany’s and Louis to name a few.


----------



## lovingit74

What else is popular?  I got one and also looked at Hermes Kelly but didn’t think it was worth the price for black genstones


----------



## honeypeach

mistikat said:


> The point people seem to fail to mention about duty free purchases is that you don't pay duty abroad because there is an assumption you will declare the item and then pay whatever duty your country assesses. It's to prevent double taxation, not to provide you with cheap items. It's not like a "get out of jail free" card where you "save money." You only save money if you cheat on declaring or declare and are not assessed.



Totally agreed with you from a lawyer point of view.
Can’t tell you how many times my client travelled out of Australia and claimed 10% GST ($800) refund, then entered back to Australia with the bracelet on her by lying on the declaration card.. Customs questioned her and cancelled her refund and give her a warning.

Same with Chanel bags, omg, people think it’s fine to give their Chanel jumbo ($8000+) to a friend to bring overseas and back without honest declarations, so they can claim the 10% tax refund? That’s not how it works, and you can be fined heavily.

I guess people just think they can never get caught. But in fact customs are getting much smarter than you.


----------



## Queenk2

On another note, I am interested in the just in clos bracelet. I am visiting Doha in November. Does any Cartier store discount their products? I am transiting on my way back from Australia and New Zealand. Where would I find the best pricing? P,ease any and all suggestions are appreciated.
Karen


----------



## CherryCheesecake

There's no sales tax in Delaware, and a few other states, maybe buy from a Cartier boutique in one of those places.


----------



## avcbob

Its the same with sales tax, as mentioned by another poster above. In the US if you live in a state with a sales tax, you are supposed to declare and pay the sales tax even if the item was purchased in a non sales tax state or via mail order. If you reside in a sales tax state you probably owe the tax and not paying could be considered tax evasion. A vendor that's not collecting tax for whatever reason isn't the same as a tax free purchase.




mistikat said:


> The point people seem to fail to mention about duty free purchases is that you don't pay duty abroad because there is an assumption you will declare the item and then pay whatever duty your country assesses. It's to prevent double taxation, not to provide you with cheap items. It's not like a "get out of jail free" card where you "save money." You only save money if you cheat on declaring or declare and are not assessed.


----------



## Jetsetmax

lovingit74 said:


> A jeweler told me that these bracelet used to cost $1800 usd before the celebs made it popular and increased the price.  Is that true?  Was that like ten years ago?


A price of $1,800 would have been maybe 20 to 25 years ago, not ten.  I got my first love bracelet in 2008 and it was $3,600.  However, a friend of mine who collects Cartier pieces found an old Cartier advertisement from I think the early 1970's and a Love bracelet was only $250.  Then again a steel Rolex Submariner was also about $250 in the very early 70's and those are about $8,000 brand new today.


----------

